# Stealth Corners v3



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

hey guys, here are the new stealth corners made by Liuspeed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Edit: nevermind, I jus talked to Liu and its all good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, since we're on this, lemme post this reference guide:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HEY!! Where's my version! 









The REAL gunmetal version!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Gimp said:


> HEY!! Where's my version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep ur big mouth shut


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

purple under the hood!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Why do you think they call him Gimp?.............lol 
Just playing bro.

The corners are looking GOOODDD Liu.........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anymore opinions ?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I definately like them better than v2 since there is more black. And I like them better than v1 since there is actually a reflector. How much they running?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pm me for that info


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you need to start makin some products for the 84-89 300ZX's then you would have another customer


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well ill see what i can do .. i hafta contact taiwan


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> well ill see what i can do .. i hafta contact taiwan


alright cool. I'm serious too. If you can get me projector headlights or some different tail-lights that would be awesome


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, and some clear tails for my 91 nx. I don't care if they're illegal now.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats up with the gunmetal?
gunmetal corners and headlamp housings?
where are those from?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> whats up with the gunmetal?
> gunmetal corners and headlamp housings?
> where are those from?


PM me. Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

WOW!! I was going to send a $$$ for the V2 corners, but thank god i didnt....those V3 are off the hizzle.....Liuspeed if you're here, please tell me you have these for the group buy.....I really like the blk on the inside corner better than the v2.......nice work,I like v3's!! :thumbup: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, if anyone is selling the v1's PM me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> well, if anyone is selling the v1's PM me


we have gb going on now.



Sentra96816 said:


> WOW!! I was going to send a $$$ for the V2 corners, but thank god i didnt....those V3 are off the hizzle.....Liuspeed if you're here, please tell me you have these for the group buy.....I really like the blk on the inside corner better than the v2.......nice work,I like v3's!! :thumbup: :cheers: :cheers:


those wont be available for another month or 2... maybe sooner


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey liu.. find me some crystal clear S13 (pignose 89-90) turn signals, and ill get them from ya


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill see what taiwan has


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I like the V3's soo much, that Im going to wait until those are available,.... I think the added blk to the inside will match up much nicer w/ the stealth headlights.... :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sentra96816.. check your pm


----------

